# Canyon Carbonrahmen Rahmenbruch - Sicherheitsrisiko



## starbright (17. September 2019)

Hallo,
Ich hatte kürzlich einen Rahmenbruch an meinem CANYON Grand Canyon CF SLX 8.9 und bin dabei gestürzt. Ich habe mir dabei einige nicht unerhebliche Schürfwunden zugezogen und frage mich ob die Canyon Carbonrahmen überhaupt sicher sind.
Wer von Euch hat ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht, auch eventuell mit dem gleichen Rahmen und kann darüber berichten?
In einer Ortschaft sind die Sitzstreben meines Rahmen plötzlich innerhalb von Sekundenbruchteilen gebrochen und ich lag Mitten auf der Straße. Glück im Unglück, das kein Auto hinter mir herfuhr und ich nicht auf einer Abfahrt war.
Zur Vorgeschichte: das Rad wurde Mitte 2013 gekauft und im Dezember beim ersten Kundendienst nachdem ich ein Knarzen am Rad bemängelt hatte gecheckt und mit einem neuen Carbonrahmen zurückgesendet.
Auf Nachfrage warum der Rahmentausch gemacht wurde erhielt ich nur die Antwort, das kann eigentlich keiner sagen.
Na ja, dachte ich mir, im Zeitalter der EDV etwas ungewöhnlich, die haben doch ein Kundenkonto da können die das doch vermerken. Vielleicht hatte der Mechaniker aber auch nur Langeweile? Erste Bedenken bei mir zur Seriosität von Canyon. Ich selbst bin 79 kg schwer bei 1,84 m, also eigentlich kein Schwergewicht.
Das Rad wurde exakt 1850 km gefahren, ich habe noch ein Fully, ein Tourenrad und ein Rennrad, hatte nie einen Singletrail oder Wurzelpfade gesehen und wurde nur über Waldautobahnen und asphaltierte Wege bewegt. Nie einen Sturz gehabt. Das Rad hing bei mir im Keller unter der Decke, um ja geschützt zu sein.
So, meiner Meinung ist hier ein massives Qualitätsproblem vorhanden. Sind Canyon Carbonräder sicher?
Ich behaupte mal - nein!
Canyon hat 6 Garantie auf Rahmen. Mein Rad ist knapp darüber, wenn ich aber meinen Austauschrahmen zeitlich heranziehe dann wäre ich noch in der Garantie.
Was Canyon dazu sagt? Gar nichts, keine Rückmeldung zu meiner Reklamation, tiefstes Schweigen. Nachfrage sinnlos, wir haben derzeit so viele Reklamationen ist einem Kundenberater mal am Telefon rausgerutscht.
Echte Enttäuschung bei mir und deshalb rate ich keinem zu einem Canyon Carbonrad. Habe seit gestern ein Specialized Alu XC im Keller.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (17. September 2019)

Ich stell schon mal Popcorn bereit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basti138 (17. September 2019)

2013... da wirst du keinen neuen bekommen.
Es gilt ja nach sechs Monaten die Beweislastumkehr => du musst beweisen, dass der Rahmen den Fehler schon beim Kauf hatte, bzw der Tauschrahmen.


----------



## -Robert- (17. September 2019)

Für erfolgreichen Rufmord ein bisschen zu plump - aber du wirst sicher ein paar Mitstreiter finden! 

Das beide Streben ohne Vorwarnung an der Stelle versagen glaube ich dir nicht. Kannst ja viel erzählen von wegen nur gestreichelt und bei Vollmond gewaschen. Das erste Hardtail was ich mit so einem Schaden ohne angeblichen Vorschauen sehe.


----------



## _SpeedyGonzales (18. September 2019)

Ein Exceed CF SL hier, ähnliche Statur zu deiner und 4500km+ inklusive etlicher Drops, Rennen usw. Ist dir manchmal bei der Unglücksfahrt noch der Aluhut verrutscht, eventuell dadurch zu hecklastig geworden?


----------



## Tbuschi (18. September 2019)

Das Specialized ist auch vom Händler vor Ort, oder?


----------



## filiale (18. September 2019)

Vermutlich gab es eine Vorbeschädigung, durch was auch immer, die Du nicht bemerkt hast. Und dann hat es knacks gemacht. 

Mein Grand Canyon CF SL ist 3 Jahre und hat stolze 19.000 Kilometer (kein Schreibfehler). Bin damit auch 2 Alpencross gefahren und war mehrfach im Alpenraum, z.B. auch auf dem Holly Hansen etc. Keine Probleme zu vermelden.

Ist Dein Fully, Tourenrad und Rennrad auch aus Alu ?


----------



## SUPERDELUXE (18. September 2019)

Canyon wird sich schon bei dir melden. Aber hier pauschal zu behaupten das Canyon Carbonrahmen unsicher seien ist doch totaler Blödsinn, sorry für die Wortwahl. Das wir alle hier auf so einen Rahmenbruch etc. keine Lust haben ist wohl jedem klar. Allerdings gehört das zu solch einem Sport dazu...meine Meinung. Also, abwarten was Canyon dir anbietet und dann entscheiden ob du weiter Canyon fahren willst oder nicht


----------



## duesi_I (18. September 2019)

starbright schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich hatte kürzlich einen Rahmenbruch an meinem CANYON Grand Canyon CF SLX 8.9 und bin dabei gestürzt. Ich habe mir dabei einige nicht unerhebliche Schürfwunden zugezogen und frage mich ob die Canyon Carbonrahmen überhaupt sicher sind.
> Wer von Euch hat ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht, auch eventuell mit dem gleichen Rahmen und kann darüber berichten?
> In einer Ortschaft sind die Sitzstreben meines Rahmen plötzlich innerhalb von Sekundenbruchteilen gebrochen und ich lag Mitten auf der Straße. Glück im Unglück, das kein Auto hinter mir herfuhr und ich nicht auf einer Abfahrt war.
> ...



Respekt, Kunde und Gutachter in einem!!!

Dann noch so eine Behauptung, was soll ich sagen, Du hast es verdient 
keinen Austauschrahmen zu bekommen!

Jetzt Mal im  Ernst, das Du keine Reaktion von Canyon bekommst ist ärgerlich
und auch nicht verständlich, aber dann so eine Behauptung.
Sollte dein Text bei der Reklamation ähnlich ausgesehen haben kannst Du dir
die nicht Reaktion fast schon selbst erklären  


Ich würde sogar darauf tippen das zuerst die Kettenstrebe gerissen ist.
Mach doch Mal bitte ein paar Fotos davon, Seite, Oben und Unten


----------



## el martn (18. September 2019)

starbright schrieb:


> .., hatte nie einen Singletrail oder Wurzelpfade gesehen und wurde nur über Waldautobahnen und asphaltierte Wege bewegt.



Ich tippe auf Unterforderung!
Der Rahmen hatte keine Lust mehr und hat selber seinem traurigen Leben ein Ende bereitet.
Ich hoffe, dass du daraus lernst. Sonst wird dir der Speiseeis Alurahmen auch bald den Dienst verweigert.


ALU KANN JEDER!


----------



## S-H-A (18. September 2019)

Obwohl Canyon für mich ja der König der Rahmenbrüche und generell schlechter Qualität ist, kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen, dass ein Rahmen nach 1850km aus heiterem Himmel und ohne Vorschädigung bricht. Aber das kann nur der TE wissen. Ihm aber Rufmord o.ä. zu unterstellen weil er genervt seine Sicht der Dinge darlegt, ohne weitere Informationen zu kennen, ist völlig gaga.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duesi_I (18. September 2019)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Obwohl Canyon für mich ja der König der Rahmenbrüche und generell schlechter Qualität ist, kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen, dass ein Rahmen nach 1850km aus heiterem Himmel und ohne Vorschädigung bricht. Aber das kann nur der TE wissen. Ihm aber Rufmord o.ä. zu unterstellen weil er genervt seine Sicht der Dinge darlegt, ohne weitere Informationen zu kennen, ist völlig gaga.


Canyon Carbonrahmenbruch Sicherheitsrisiko
in der Überschrift ist kein Rufmord?

Das er genervt ist verstehe ich natürlich, aber
echt nicht so.
Da kann er gleich in die Politik


----------



## S-H-A (18. September 2019)

duesi_I schrieb:


> Canyon Carbonrahmenbruch Sicherheitsrisiko
> in der Überschrift ist kein Rufmord?
> 
> Das er genervt ist verstehe ich natürlich, aber
> ...



Man kann auch alles auf die Goldwaage legen. Man kann es auch als Frage oder Ansicht betrachten. Ich lasse da lieber 5e gerade sein.


----------



## shoffmeister (18. September 2019)

Karbon hat bei echten Problemen ein binäres Verhalten: In einem Moment scheint alles perfekt zu funktionieren, unmittelbar danach - bumm. Anderes Material hat vorteilhafteres Verhalten im Schadenfall. Wer Karbon verwendet, sollte ich dessen bewusst sein, im Zweifel Karbon nicht verwenden.

Gib den Rahmen an einen Gutachter - vielleicht kann der eine Ursache für das unerwünschte Verhalten / den Schaden ausmachen. Zerstörungsfrei muss die Untersuchung nun ja nicht mehr sein.


----------



## duesi_I (18. September 2019)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Man kann auch alles auf die Goldwaage legen. Man kann es auch als Frage oder Ansicht betrachten. Ich lasse da lieber 5e gerade sein.


Das schrieb der User:
„So, meiner Meinung ist hier ein massives Qualitätsproblem vorhanden. Sind Canyon Carbonräder sicher?
Ich behaupte mal - nein!“

Hast Du das gelesen?


----------



## S-H-A (18. September 2019)

duesi_I schrieb:


> Das schrieb der User:
> „So, meiner Meinung ist hier ein massives Qualitätsproblem vorhanden. Sind Canyon Carbonräder sicher?
> Ich behaupte mal - nein!“
> 
> Hast Du das gelesen?



Mach dich nicht nass!


----------



## Basti138 (18. September 2019)

duesi_I schrieb:


> Canyon Carbonrahmenbruch Sicherheitsrisiko
> in der Überschrift ist kein Rufmord?
> 
> Das er genervt ist verstehe ich natürlich, aber
> ...


Ein Politiker würde jetzt sagen, dass das nur ein rahmenbruchähnlicher Zustand ist.
Lackstift...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Robert- (18. September 2019)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Mach dich nicht nass!


Ich find es wirklich gut, dass es immer so besonnene und abgeklärte User wie dich gibt! Wirklich!


----------



## S-H-A (18. September 2019)

-Robert- schrieb:


> Ich find es wirklich gut, dass es immer so besonnene und abgeklärte User wie dich gibt! Wirklich!



Das sagst ausgerechnet du? Jetzt mach ich mich gleich nass


----------



## Basti138 (18. September 2019)

Mach lieber Ananas


----------



## -Robert- (18. September 2019)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Mach lieber Ananas


Ich glaube nicht das er ne Anna hat so wie er manchmal drauf ist...


----------



## S-H-A (18. September 2019)

-Robert- schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das er ne Anna hat so wie er manchmal drauf ist...



Sag ich doch! Ging ja schnell heut! Immer schön persönlich werden. Aber da geht doch mehr, oder?


----------



## Basti138 (18. September 2019)

Gehts Biken! Achso, Wetter ist mies...  machts weiter


----------



## duesi_I (18. September 2019)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Sag ich doch! Ging ja schnell heut! Immer schön persönlich werden. Aber da geht doch mehr, oder?


Du hast auch garnicht danach gefragt und immer sind die anderen schuld.


----------



## S-H-A (18. September 2019)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Gehts Biken! Achso, Wetter ist mies...  machts weiter



Mal auf die Uhr gesehen? Es ist kälter als draußen, also dunkel.


----------



## Basti138 (18. September 2019)

Nachts ist es immer kälter, als draussen


----------



## S-H-A (18. September 2019)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Nachts ist es immer kälter, als draussen



Qed


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (18. September 2019)

Also Leute, bitte mal Ernst bleiben, so wie der Themenersteller


----------



## JudMa (19. September 2019)

Hat der Ersteller des Threads keine Lust mit zu diskutieren?
Dienstag das Thread erstellt und bis heute kein weiterer Kommentar?!


----------



## BontragerTom (19. September 2019)

So schein es..


----------



## daflosti01 (19. September 2019)

Lieber ne Schwester im Puff als n Bruda aufm Canyon


----------



## BontragerTom (19. September 2019)

daflosti01 schrieb:


> Lieber ne Schwester im Puff als n Bruda aufm Canyon



Blub.


----------



## DR_Z (19. September 2019)

Wenn Starbright einen Fehler gemacht, dann den, sich hier der Meute zum Fraß vor zu werfen.
Wir wissen alle wie lange die Reaktionszeiten und die Auskunftswilligkeit bei Canyon ist und dann kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass der Betroffene sauer ist und zu recht auf die Tube drückt.
Mein Canyon Spectral CF wird richtig ran genommen und der Rahmen ist immer noch in Ordnung.
Aber was heißt das schon. Habe im Freundeskreis schon einige Carbon-Rahmen verschiedener Hersteller gesehen, die an den verschiedensten Stellen gebrochen waren. Alle haben einen neuen Rahmen bekommen. Ich kann allerdings nicht sagen ob da einer mit über 6 Jahren dabei war.
Zumindest gibts bei geschickter Verhandlung einen neuen Rahmen zu einem Tauschpreis.


----------



## eedtkle (19. September 2019)

Mein Senf. In Winterberg kam mir ein Rotwild entgegen mit gebrochener Kettenstrebe. Hat Rotwild jetzt auch ein Qualitätsproblem??? Seine Meinung kann der TE ja äußern. Welcher Autohersteller tauscht nach 6 Jahren den Motor kostenlos aus? Rahmenbedingungen sind bei Vertragsabschluss bekannt. Punkt. Sich ärgern ist erlaubt. Außerdem freut er sich jetzt über ein neues Rad.


----------



## aufgehts (19. September 2019)

Der Vergleich hinkt aber gewaltig...


----------



## FitRad (19. September 2019)

Basti138 schrieb:


> 2013... da wirst du keinen neuen bekommen.
> Es gilt ja nach sechs Monaten die Beweislastumkehr => du musst beweisen, dass der Rahmen den Fehler schon beim Kauf hatte, bzw der Tauschrahmen.



Du redest von Gewährleistung, hier geht es wenn dann um Garantie. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## starbright (19. September 2019)

ich denke einfach Pech gehabt zu haben. Sind ja auch zig Tausend Carbonrahmen ohne Probleme unterwegs. Generell sind die Canyonrahmen sehr gut.
Was mich ärgert, ist das der erste Rahmen nach 6 Monaten ohne Begründung gewechselt wurde. Kann ja auch ein Problem in einer Produktionscharge gewesen sein, denn der 2. ist ja gebrochen und stammte wahrscheinlich aus der gleichen Zeit. 
Bin mit dem Rad kaum gefahren in den letzten Jahren, dafür mit Alu-Fully und Carbonrennrad so 4.000-5.000 km/Jahr. Der Rahmen wäre vermutlich schon früher gebochen, hätte ich das Canyon mehr bewegt - und ich hatte mit dem Rad definitiv keinen Sturz etc.  
Hätte ich vorher etwas gemerkt oder gesehen am Rahmen wäre ich sofort abgestiegen, bin doch nicht leichtsinnig, der Bruch kam ohne Vorwarnung. Welchen Grund sollte es denn geben für plötzlichen Rahmenbruch? 
Das ich formal keinen Garantieanspruch habe ist mir klar, etwas Kulanz (50:50 zum Beispiel) wäre aber nett gewesen, da der 2. Rahmen darunter war.


----------



## Basti138 (19. September 2019)

FitRad schrieb:


> Du redest von Gewährleistung, hier geht es wenn dann um Garantie. ;-)


Ja genau, um die freiwillige Garantie des Herstellers, weil die gesetzliche Gewährleistung nicht mehr greift.


----------



## Basti138 (19. September 2019)

starbright schrieb:


> ich denke einfach Pech gehabt zu haben. Sind ja auch zig Tausend Carbonrahmen ohne Probleme unterwegs. Generell sind die Canyonrahmen sehr gut.
> Was mich ärgert, ist das der erste Rahmen nach 6 Monaten ohne Begründung gewechselt wurde. Kann ja auch ein Problem in einer Produktionscharge gewesen sein, denn der 2. ist ja gebrochen und stammte wahrscheinlich aus der gleichen Zeit.
> Bin mit dem Rad kaum gefahren in den letzten Jahren, dafür mit Alu-Fully und Carbonrennrad so 4.000-5.000 km/Jahr. Der Rahmen wäre vermutlich schon früher gebochen, hätte ich das Canyon mehr bewegt - und ich hatte mit dem Rad definitiv keinen Sturz etc.
> Hätte ich vorher etwas gemerkt oder gesehen am Rahmen wäre ich sofort abgestiegen, bin doch nicht leichtsinnig, der Bruch kam ohne Vorwarnung. Welchen Grund sollte es denn geben für plötzlichen Rahmenbruch?
> Das ich formal keinen Garantieanspruch habe ist mir klar, etwas Kulanz (50:50 zum Beispiel) wäre aber nett gewesen, da der 2. Rahmen darunter war.


Das sind diese flexiblen Sitzstreben - die Carbonfaser ist so gemacht, dass es federn kann.
Erst siehst du aussen nen Lackschaden, dann wird die Stelle weich und dann fällt das auseinander.
Die Kettenstreben alleine können das nicht halten und brechen ab.
Dürfte längere Zeit geknarzt haben?
Die Stelle ist nicht ungewöhnlich, hab das schon bei mehreren Herstellern gesehen.
Wenn du mit 3 oder 4 bar fährst, sind diese Stellen stark beansprucht.
Und im Wiegetritt auch.

Canyon bietet doch ein "Crashreplacement" an.


----------



## starbright (19. September 2019)

shoffmeister schrieb:


> Karbon hat bei echten Problemen ein binäres Verhalten: In einem Moment scheint alles perfekt zu funktionieren, unmittelbar danach - bumm. Anderes Material hat vorteilhafteres Verhalten im Schadenfall. Wer Karbon verwendet, sollte ich dessen bewusst sein, im Zweifel Karbon nicht verwenden.
> 
> Gib den Rahmen an einen Gutachter - vielleicht kann der eine Ursache für das unerwünschte Verhalten / den Schaden ausmachen. Zerstörungsfrei muss die Untersuchung nun ja nicht mehr sein.


ja, gute Idee werde ich machen


----------



## FitRad (19. September 2019)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Ja genau, um die freiwillige Garantie des Herstellers, weil die gesetzliche Gewährleistung nicht mehr greift.



Ja und die Beweislastumkehr ist ein Konzept aus der Gewährleistung, nicht Garantie. 

Jedenfalls viel Glück, wenn das wie geschildert gelaufen ist. Vielleicht ist Canyon kulant. Bei einem generellen Sicherheitsproblem gäbe es mehr Berichte.


----------



## starbright (19. September 2019)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Das sind diese flexiblen Sitzstreben - die Carbonfaser ist so gemacht, dass es federn kann.
> Erst siehst du aussen nen Lackschaden, dann wird die Stelle weich und dann fällt das auseinander.
> Die Kettenstreben alleine können das nicht halten und brechen ab.
> Dürfte längere Zeit geknarzt haben?
> ...


ja, war im Wiegetritt unterwegs als der Rahmen brach. Reifendruck war über 3 bar. Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basti138 (19. September 2019)

Jeder Rahmen arbeitet, bei jedem tritt, irgendwann ist ein Rahmen weich.
Fahr mal mit 4 bar mit 30kmh über Pflastersteine...  
Das ist Leichtbau zu lasten der Lebensdauer. Wenn der Rahmen ewig halten soll, wäre er doppelt so schwer.
Fast jedem hier dürfte schon ein Rahmen gebrochen sein. Das ist eben der Sport.

Ich kenne das Gefühl, wenn man nen Riss findet


----------



## Basti138 (19. September 2019)

FitRad schrieb:


> Ja und die Beweislastumkehr ist ein Konzept aus der Gewährleistung, nicht Garantie.
> 
> Jedenfalls viel Glück, wenn das wie geschildert gelaufen ist. Vielleicht ist Canyon kulant. Bei einem generellen Sicherheitsproblem gäbe es mehr Berichte.


Das Wort "Garantie" wird im Volksmund oft falsch gebraucht, ich verwende es auch oft falsch.
Wir meinen das selbe


----------



## starbright (19. September 2019)

filiale schrieb:


> Vermutlich gab es eine Vorbeschädigung, durch was auch immer, die Du nicht bemerkt hast. Und dann hat es knacks gemacht.
> 
> Mein Grand Canyon CF SL ist 3 Jahre und hat stolze 19.000 Kilometer (kein Schreibfehler). Bin damit auch 2 Alpencross gefahren und war mehrfach im Alpenraum, z.B. auch auf dem Holly Hansen etc. Keine Probleme zu vermelden.
> 
> Ist Dein Fully, Tourenrad und Rennrad auch aus Alu ?


Fully und Tourenrad aus Alu, Rennrad mit Carbonrahmen, Lenker, Vorbau, Sattelstütze ebenfalls aus Carbon und über 15.000 km auf dem Tacho.


----------



## starbright (19. September 2019)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Jeder Rahmen arbeitet, bei jedem tritt, irgendwann ist ein Rahmen weich.
> Fahr mal mit 4 bar mit 30kmh über Pflastersteine...
> Das ist Leichtbau zu lasten der Lebensdauer. Wenn der Rahmen ewig halten soll, wäre er doppelt so schwer.
> Fast jedem hier dürfte schon ein Rahmen gebrochen sein. Das ist eben der Sport.
> ...


Carbon soll doch haltbarer sein als Alu, sagen die Fachleute. Mein Canyon wurde sehr wenig bewegt, da kann ich keinen Zusammenhang erkennen. Das altert nicht im Keller, ist für mich eher ein Produktionsfehler.


----------



## S-H-A (20. September 2019)

Da ist nix mit Alterung. Entweder es gab einen Vorschaden, oder der Rahmen war fehlerhaft. Hab gehört in Koblenz bekommen Pferde vor Apotheken Kotztüten.


----------



## duesi_I (20. September 2019)

starbright schrieb:


> ich denke einfach Pech gehabt zu haben. Sind ja auch zig Tausend Carbonrahmen ohne Probleme unterwegs. Generell sind die Canyonrahmen sehr gut.
> Was mich ärgert, ist das der erste Rahmen nach 6 Monaten ohne Begründung gewechselt wurde. Kann ja auch ein Problem in einer Produktionscharge gewesen sein, denn der 2. ist ja gebrochen und stammte wahrscheinlich aus der gleichen Zeit.
> Bin mit dem Rad kaum gefahren in den letzten Jahren, dafür mit Alu-Fully und Carbonrennrad so 4.000-5.000 km/Jahr. Der Rahmen wäre vermutlich schon früher gebochen, hätte ich das Canyon mehr bewegt - und ich hatte mit dem Rad definitiv keinen Sturz etc.
> Hätte ich vorher etwas gemerkt oder gesehen am Rahmen wäre ich sofort abgestiegen, bin doch nicht leichtsinnig, der Bruch kam ohne Vorwarnung. Welchen Grund sollte es denn geben für plötzlichen Rahmenbruch?
> Das ich formal keinen Garantieanspruch habe ist mir klar, etwas Kulanz (50:50 zum Beispiel) wäre aber nett gewesen, da der 2. Rahmen darunter war.


Ich denke genau so musst Du das sehen.
Natürlich ist das ärgerlich und darf auch nicht passieren. 
Kulanz wäre meiner Meinung nach hier angebracht, aber da sind die bei Canyon leider sehr strikt.
Also lieber bei einem kulanteren Laden bestellen


----------



## cabron (20. September 2019)

FitRad schrieb:


> Du redest von Gewährleistung, hier geht es wenn dann um Garantie. ;-)



Hier geht's nicht nur um Garantie, es geht auch um Produkthaftung. Und die ist in Deutschland gesetzlich geregelt.

Wenn jemand zu Schaden kommt aufgrund eines Produktmangels, steht nicht nur Schadenersatz im Raum, sondern auch strafrechtliche Konsequenzen.

Aber die Bikebranche hat sich hierzulande ja schon immer ihrer Narrenfreiheit erfreut.


----------



## Deleted 347960 (20. September 2019)

FitRad schrieb:


> Ja und die Beweislastumkehr ist ein Konzept aus der Gewährleistung, nicht Garantie.
> 
> Jedenfalls viel Glück, wenn das wie geschildert gelaufen ist. Vielleicht ist Canyon kulant. Bei einem generellen Sicherheitsproblem gäbe es mehr Berichte.


Denk ich auch. Vermutlich würde dann auch Canyon selbst eine Aktion starten, denn wenn es 5 Leuten so geht, wie dem TE hier, wird es für Canyon auch gefährlich und es hätte ja auch noch schlimmer passieren können (wobei ich damit nicht meine, dass Schürfwunden angenehm sind). Bei meinem Cube Carbon Hardtail von 2013 habe ich sowas noch nicht erlebt und ich bin schon extrem viel und hart damit gefahren. Und ich wiege um die 100 Kilo. Also hat uns entweder der TE nicht alle Details erzählt, vielleicht ein wichtiges Unterschätzt, oder aber Canyon hat bei seinem Bike einen Produktionsfehler gemacht.


----------



## shoffmeister (20. September 2019)

starbright schrieb:


> Carbon soll doch haltbarer sein als Alu, sagen die Fachleute.



Was ist die Messgrösse für "haltbar"? Pi-mal-Daumen?

Karbon und Aluminium haben unterschiedliche Materialeigenschaften (mal abgesehen davon, das es alleine schon im Material selbst Variationen gibt) - so weit, so richtig. In der realen Welt sind aber vor allem auch noch die konstruktive Auslegung sowie die Herstellung des Produktionsstücks von kritischer Bedeutung.

Alu zu dünn? Aua. 

Karbon mit zu wenig Harz? Whoops. Fasern nicht korrekt ausgerichtet? Weia. Luft im Gelege? Plonk. Verarbeitungstemperatur blöd? Brrr. Ein _gutes_ Karbonteil (leicht, korrekte Zug- und Bruchfestigkeit in den jeweiligen Biegerichtungen, bei guter definierter Flexibilität) zu bauen, ist unglaublich schwierig. Nun versuche das in Serie.

Ein gutes Aluminiumteil zu bauen ist im Vergleich sehr sehr viel einfacher (und billiger).

Mir ist klar, dass Dir diese Informationen für Deinen aktuell kaputten Rahmen nicht helfen - aber vielleicht hilft es beim nächsten Mal bei der Auswahl von Karbon oder was anderes. (Ich liebe übrigens Karbon, nur kann/will ich mir das richtig gute Karbon - ok, die einzig wahre perfekte Verarbeitung von super Karbonmaterial - nicht wirklich leisten, also gibt es _leider_ zumeist kein Karbon)


----------



## walkingsucks (22. September 2019)

hab den carbonhype noch nie verstanden - teuer, offensichtlich deutlich problematischer als alu, und die gewichtsersparnis ist doch nur im profibereich wirklich interessant - also warum?
und die behauptung rahmenbruch gehört dazu bei dem sport, oder jeder hatte schon mal nen rahmenbruch - bei carbonrähmen oder generell? würde mal behaupten dann wären fahrräder verboten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 347960 (22. September 2019)

walkingsucks schrieb:


> hab den carbonhype noch nie verstanden - teuer, offensichtlich deutlich problematischer als alu, und die gewichtsersparnis ist doch nur im profibereich wirklich interessant - also warum?
> und die behauptung rahmenbruch gehört dazu bei dem sport, oder jeder hatte schon mal nen rahmenbruch - bei carbonrähmen oder generell? würde mal behaupten dann wären fahrräder verboten


Ich habe noch nie einen Rahmenbruch gehabt, abgesehen von einem Mal. Und weißt du, was mir gebrochen ist?!? Das Ausfallende eines... Jetzt kommts:... STAHLrahmens. 1998 war das. Es war ein altes 1992er Specialized Stumpjumper. Specialized hat mir dafür einen neuen, wunderschönen, grünen Stumpjumper Rahmen, wieder aus Stahl geschenkt (Super Geschäft für mich, den habe ich heute noch). An diesem war die zuvor Platte Stelle am Ausfallende verschwunden. Stattdessen waren Sattel- und Kettenstreben rund und mündeten in ein spezielles Tom Ritchey Ausfallende, das wesentlich besser konstruiert war als jene vom ursprünglichen Rahmen. Und folglich? Auf die Konstruktion kommt es an, ob sie das Material respektiert oder nicht. Carbon ist absolut zuverlässig, wenn sich derjenige, der damit konstruiert, auskennt. Das gilt für jedes Material. 
2013 habe ich mit einem Kumpel die Tremalzo Runde gedreht. Wir hatten beide neue Carbon Bikes, er ein Fully. Bei der Abfahrt vom Passo Rocchetta Richtung Pregasina, auf dem Trial Abschnitt, machte er einen Abgang. Das (neue) Bike schlug dabei mit dem hinteren Ausfallende auf einem Fels auf und der Lack platzte ab. Man kann natürlich hier sagen: Carbon, Schrott, alles andere ist besser. Reell hättest Du bei dieser Situation einen Alurahmen direkt in die Tonne hauen können, und auch der STAHLrahmen wäre nur noch unter Vorbehalt verwendbar gewesen. Von Reparaturmöglichkeiten keine Spur. 
Am Carbonrahmen war erstaunlich wenig kaputt und vermutlich hätte es den 150 Euro Reparatureinsatz, den mein Kumpel, rein aus Vorsichtsmaßnahmen hat durchführen lassen, nicht gebraucht.


----------



## FitRad (23. September 2019)

walkingsucks schrieb:


> hab den carbonhype noch nie verstanden - teuer, offensichtlich deutlich problematischer als alu, und die gewichtsersparnis ist doch nur im profibereich wirklich interessant - also warum?
> und die behauptung rahmenbruch gehört dazu bei dem sport, oder jeder hatte schon mal nen rahmenbruch - bei carbonrähmen oder generell? würde mal behaupten dann wären fahrräder verboten



Zumindest beim Rennrad kommt der - wenn gewünscht - mögliche Flex im Rahmen dazu. Es hat schon seinen Grund, weshalb es Alurennräder nur noch in der Einstiegsklasse gibt.


----------



## Danimal (23. September 2019)

Naja, mir sind bisher mehr Metall- als Carbonrahmen gebrochen. Aber egal, das hilft dem TE nicht. Gibt's denn jetzt ein Statement von Canyon dazu?


----------



## Basti138 (23. September 2019)

Wieso sollten die ein Statement abgeben, die Sache ist aus der Garantiezeit.


----------



## ma1208 (23. September 2019)

Hast du den Rahmen mal auf ner Rolle verwendet? Also eine, bei der die Hinterrad-Achse eingespannt wird? Ansonsten kann ich mir einen so frühzeitigen Bruch nicht erklären. Außer bei einem wirklichen Fertigungsfehler. Was sicher bei einem von x Rahmen mal vorkommen kann. Nie irgendeinen Fehler gibt es leider nicht. Aber davon zu sprechen, dass wenn ein Rahmen mal bricht -  ohne 100 % geklärter Historie - von einem generellem Qualitätsproblem beim Hersteller zu sprechen, ist schon sehr gewagt. 
Im Allgemeinen ist die Ermüdungsfestigkeit von CFK sehr viel besser als von Aluminium. Wenn denn richtig konstruiert und - gefertigt. Da sehe ich auch den allergrößten Vorteil von CFK. Die paar Gramm gespart sind für mich persönlich nicht das Argument, dass ich mich für einen CFK-Rahmen entschieden habe.


----------



## mmcxcx (23. September 2019)

Ich dachte canyon hat ein röntgengerät um genau solche fehlerhaften Carbonteile auszusortieren. Nun ja, evtl werden nur Stichproben geröntgt, dann kann was durchgehen..


----------



## -Robert- (23. September 2019)

mmcxcx schrieb:


> Ich dachte canyon hat ein röntgengerät um genau solche fehlerhaften Carbonteile auszusortieren. Nun ja, evtl werden nur Stichproben geröntgt, dann kann was durchgehen..


Selber zusammengesponnen oder fundiert?

"Röntgengerät" - jemals von Canyon beworben oder dir bei einem Rundgang gezeigt?
"solche fehlerhaften Carbonteile" - du weißt also schon Bescheid dass es ein Materialdefekt/Fertigungsfehler war? Chapeau!
"evtl. werden nur Stichproben geröntgt" - genau, spätestens jetzt könnte man meinen du hättest das natürlich nur stichprobenhaft eingesetzte Röntgengerät selber bei Canyon in der Fabrikhalle gesehen.


----------



## filiale (23. September 2019)

@-Robert-

Kann man glauben, muß aber nicht. Waren die Amis jetzt auf dem Mond ?









						Canyon CT-Service - Mein Carbon Rahmen wird gescannt
					

Canyon bietet einen Service bei dem man seinen Carbon Rahmen nach einem Sturz etc. scannen lassen kann und diesen nutze ich.




					www.dersteira.at
				









						Vor allem zum Carbon-Check: Canyon prüft Rahmen und Teile mit CT-Gerät - radmarkt.de
					

Seit kurzer Zeit ist Bikeversender Canyon Bicycles GmbH im Besitz eines Computertomographen (CT) im hauseigenen Prüflabor. Das speziell auf die Anforderungen des Anbieters angepasste CT-System ist laut Angaben der Koblenzer „weltweit einzigartig unter allen Fahrradherstellern“. Es ermögliche die...




					radmarkt.de
				






			https://www.plastverarbeiter.de/56746/carbon-verarbeitung-in-der-fahrradherstellung/
		


...


----------



## -Robert- (23. September 2019)

filiale schrieb:


> @-Robert-
> 
> Kann man glauben, muß aber nicht. Waren die Amis jetzt auf dem Mond ?
> 
> ...



*Mea culpa. Sorry vor allem an @mmcxcx ! Was das Röntgengerät angeht lag ich offensichtlich falsch.*



> Neben gezielten Prüfungen von erkennbar defekten Anbauteilen und Rahmen würden fortan insbesondere Carbonteile bei Wareneingang stichpunktartig einer Qualitätsprüfung unterzogen.



Dennoch halte ich meinen zweiten Punkt, dass man nicht von einem "fehlerhaften Carbonteil[e]" sprechen sollte aufrecht. Ich denke hier sollte man nicht einfach pauschal von einer Schuld Canyons ausgehen.

Grüße
Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mmcxcx (24. September 2019)

-Robert- schrieb:


> *Mea culpa. Sorry vor allem an @mmcxcx ! Was das Röntgengerät angeht lag ich offensichtlich falsch.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alles gut. Ich meinte mit solche, einfach fehlerhafte Teile im Allgemeinen. Es mag sehr gut möglich sein, dass das Teil um was es hier geht gar nicht fehlerhaft war. Ich wollte das Röntgengerät aber einbringen, weil ich glaube nur wenige Hersteller betreiben diesen Aufwand. Ich dachte mir aber schon dass sie nur stichprobenartig testen.


----------



## Hinouf (27. September 2019)

Fakt ist, dass in meinem Fall, nach mittlerweile zwei Wochen, mein gebrochener Rahmen noch nicht einmal begutachtet wurde. Das kann es einfach nicht sein. 
Viel Arbeit hin oder her, es sollte doch ein Experte dafür abgestellt sein, sich primär um solche Angelegenheiten zu kümmern. Oder brechen tatsächlich so viele, dass dieser Experte nicht mehr nachkommt .


----------



## ma1208 (27. September 2019)

Ich war gestern noch bei Canyon und habe so einiges erfahren. Leider weiß ich nicht, wie viel davon ich weiter geben darf, daher halte ich mich hier mal extrem zurück. Was ich sicher sagen kann, ist, dass der Aufwand, den die in der Entwicklung und auch in der Qualitätskontrolle treiben, weit höher ist, als es bei den meisten Rad-Herstellern üblich ist. Es gibt auch einige Sicherheitskritische CFK-Teile, da gibt es eine 100 % Kontrolle der Teile im angesprochenen Röntgen-Tomographen. Das gilt aber mehr fürs Rennrad als fürs MTB, also insbesondere da, wo Leichtbau bis zum geht nicht mehr betrieben wird. Es wird sicher nicht jeder Spectral-Rahmen geröntgt. Bei diesen Teilen ist aber natürlich die Fehlertoleranz weit höher. 
Das es Fälle gibt, wo es mal nicht passt, gibt es leider sicher dennoch. Das liegt aber auch daran, dass wir hier bei Canyon von Stückzahlen sprechen, die entsprechend hoch sind. Da gibt es - absolut gesehen - auch mehr fehlerhafte Teile und tauchen entsprechend mal in den einschlägigen Foren auf. Natürlich sollte nie irgendein fehlerhaftes Teil zum Kunden. Aber eine 100 % Inspektion von Allem will von uns halt auch keiner bezahlen. Und das was Canyon tut, um im Prozess Fehler zu vermeiden, ist sicher - auch wenn ich mich wiederhole - überdurchschnittlich.


----------



## mmcxcx (27. September 2019)

ma1208 schrieb:


> Ich war gestern noch bei Canyon und habe so einiges erfahren. Leider weiß ich nicht, wie viel davon ich weiter geben darf, daher halte ich mich hier mal extrem zurück. Was ich sicher sagen kann, ist, dass der Aufwand, den die in der Entwicklung und auch in der Qualitätskontrolle treiben, weit höher ist, als es bei den meisten Rad-Herstellern üblich ist. Es gibt auch einige Sicherheitskritische CFK-Teile, da gibt es eine 100 % Kontrolle der Teile im angesprochenen Röntgen-Tomographen. Das gilt aber mehr fürs Rennrad als fürs MTB, also insbesondere da, wo Leichtbau bis zum geht nicht mehr betrieben wird. Es wird sicher nicht jeder Spectral-Rahmen geröntgt. Bei diesen Teilen ist aber natürlich die Fehlertoleranz weit höher.
> Das es Fälle gibt, wo es mal nicht passt, gibt es leider sicher dennoch. Das liegt aber auch daran, dass wir hier bei Canyon von Stückzahlen sprechen, die entsprechend hoch sind. Da gibt es - absolut gesehen - auch mehr fehlerhafte Teile und tauchen entsprechend mal in den einschlägigen Foren auf. Natürlich sollte nie irgendein fehlerhaftes Teil zum Kunden. Aber eine 100 % Inspektion von Allem will von uns halt auch keiner bezahlen. Und das was Canyon tut, um im Prozess Fehler zu vermeiden, ist sicher - auch wenn ich mich wiederhole - überdurchschnittlich.


Ohne Werbung machen zu wollen aber genau den Eindruck habe ich auch. Und natürlich kann bei diesen Stückzahlen nicht alles 100% geprüft werden.


----------



## filiale (27. September 2019)

Das wäre auch alles kein Problem, wenn der Service die im Verhältnis zur Stückzahl gesehenen Fälle besser bearbeiten würde.


----------



## judyclt (27. September 2019)

Wenn man schon so hohen Aufwand betreibt und so viel verkauft, dann dürften ja die Problemfallzahlen gering und der Gewinn hoch sein. Also könnte man doch auch ein paar Mitarbeiter mehr einstellen, damit der Service nicht so grottig ist, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ma1208 (27. September 2019)

Klar, der Service ist sicher bei weitem von Perfektion entfernt. Ich glaube das hat viel mit Wachstumsschmerz zu tun. Canyon ist in den letzten Jahren so stark gewachsen, da kommt die Einstellung von qualifiziertem oder zu qualifizierendem Personal nicht immer hinterher. Und wenn der Zustand von mehr Anfrage-Eingängen zu -Abschlüssen mal chronisch da ist, dann wird die Bearbeitungszeit sukzessive immer länger. 
Ich bin mir sicher, dass Canyon den Zustand lieber heute als morgen verbessern würde, und ich glaube nicht, dass es da nur am Geld scheitert. 
Und sicher ist: Hinsichtlich "Service" wird der Direktversender nie so ein guter Ansprechpartner sein, wie der Händler um die Ecke. Dafür erhält man nun im Mittel einen deutlichen Kostenvorteil. Wenn einem Service sehr wichtig ist, dann muss man eben auf dem Kostenvorteil verzichten. 

Wie immer: man kann leider nicht alles haben, zumindest nicht kostenlos


----------



## filiale (27. September 2019)

ma1208 schrieb:


> ...und ich glaube nicht, dass es da nur am Geld scheitert...



Ich denke schon. Wenn man Fachpersonal einstellt, dann ist die Bearbeitungszeit schnell und unkompliziert. Echtes Fachpersonal kostet aber mehr Geld als ein angelernter Studi.

Aktuell muß die derzeit unwissende Hotline sehr oft bei den Technikern im Hintergrund rückfragen (was Zeit kostet) und durch falsche Antworten/Entscheidungen werden Verzögerungen in den Bearbeitungsprozess gebracht.

Es ist einfach falsch zu denken, das 10 günstige angelernte Studis mehr wegschaffen als 5 Experten vom Fach (gelernte Zweiradmechaniker).


----------



## ma1208 (27. September 2019)

Mag sein, aber ich glaube nicht, dass in Koblenz 100 arbeitslose Fahrradmechaniker auf der Straße rum laufen, die man sofort einstellen könnte.


----------



## filiale (27. September 2019)

Stimmt natürlich, aber bei fairer Bezahlung sind schon einige Mitarbeiter von Canyon extra nach Koblenz umgezogen.


----------



## ma1208 (27. September 2019)

Das Lohnniveau kenne ich natürlich nicht. Nicht unwahrscheinlich, dass der Personalaufbau schneller ginge, wenn die Bezahlung top ist. Wo ist das nicht so. Aber ob es daran liegt, dass das Lohnniveau bei Canyon unterdurchnittlich ist, weiß ich auch nicht.
Wie gesagt, wem das nicht passt kann natürlich zum Fachhandel gehen. Ob die angestellten da besonders gut verdienen ist aber auch nicht sicher.


----------



## FitRad (27. September 2019)

Bei meinem Grail war Canyon sowohl vor als auch nach dem Kauf im Service recht schnell (in der Regel 1-2 Tage, einmal 1 Woche) und hat mich auch angerufen anstatt nur auf eine E-Mail zu antworten. Die waren bemüht und Probleme wurden recht gut gelöst (aus meiner Sicht). Klar, es gab Ungereimtheiten, aber zumindest mit den bisherigen Erfahrungen würde ich jederzeit wieder dort kaufen. Ich habe es davor bei 7 lokalen Händlern probiert - die konnten mir aber keine Testfahrt anbieten, 5 von 7 mir nicht mal einen Rahmen in meiner Größe (ohne Testfahrt!) mit Auslieferung vorm Frühling liefern. Ehrlich gesagt bereue ich da die Zeit, die ich bei lokalen Händlern verschwendet habe mehr als den Kauf bei Canyon.


----------



## Deleted 347960 (28. September 2019)

ma1208 schrieb:


> Klar, der Service ist sicher bei weitem von Perfektion entfernt. Ich glaube das hat viel mit Wachstumsschmerz zu tun. Canyon ist in den letzten Jahren so stark gewachsen, da kommt die Einstellung von qualifiziertem oder zu qualifizierendem Personal nicht immer hinterher. Und wenn der Zustand von mehr Anfrage-Eingängen zu -Abschlüssen mal chronisch da ist, dann wird die Bearbeitungszeit sukzessive immer länger.
> Ich bin mir sicher, dass Canyon den Zustand lieber heute als morgen verbessern würde, und ich glaube nicht, dass es da nur am Geld scheitert.
> Und sicher ist: Hinsichtlich "Service" wird der Direktversender nie so ein guter Ansprechpartner sein, wie der Händler um die Ecke. Dafür erhält man nun im Mittel einen deutlichen Kostenvorteil. Wenn einem Service sehr wichtig ist, dann muss man eben auf dem Kostenvorteil verzichten.
> 
> Wie immer: man kann leider nicht alles haben, zumindest nicht kostenlos


Jein... Im Hier vorliegenden Fall macht aber Canyon aus meiner Sicht einen großen Fehler. Denn der Kunde bekommt keine(!) Antwort. Und das ist kein technisches Problem, das ist ein philosophisches Problem. Und der Kunde, der eh schon nicht besonders glücklich ist, wird hin- und hergeschickt. Canyon sollte folgendes tun: Entscheiden, und dem Kunden seine Entscheidung klar sagen. Was Canyon entscheidet, ist deren Sache. Denn wir wissen ja nicht, was rein technisch passiert ist. Wir haben das Bike nicht gesehen. Dann die Frage, ob Canyon Angst vor einem Präzedenzfall hat, falls es Kulanz gewährt. Das wäre sicherlich weniger tragisch, als im Forum hier durchgebügelt zu werden, weil einem Kunden, den man hinhält, immer mehr der Hals schwillt. Ebenso die klare Ablehnung des Falles, dann wäre der Kunde zwar stinksauer, wie jeder von uns, könnte es aber verdauen und akzeptieren. Für Canyon sicher weniger Rufschädigend, als einen hin zu halten. Dann kann man vielleicht mit dem Rahmen zu einem Experten gehen und ihn reparieren lassen. Oder ihn wegschmeißen und einen neuen Im Angebot im Internet bestellen (Bike Discount hat oft gute Angebote von älteren Rahmen Modellen). Aber einen Kunden 5 Mal antanzen lassen, und ihm nie eine Entscheidung mitzuteilen, ist eine Katastrophe und kann nicht durch fehlende Techniker gerechtfertigt werden. Da entblößt man als Firma eine absolute Inkompetenz im Umgang mit Kunden.


----------



## ma1208 (28. September 2019)

Absolut richtig. Wenn das denn wirklich exakt so alles passiert ist. Ich habe mir da angewöhnt kein abschließendes Urteil zu fällen, solange ich den Standpunkt der anderen Partei nicht kenne.


----------



## Martinwurst (28. September 2019)

filiale schrieb:


> Aktuell muß die derzeit unwissende Hotline sehr oft bei den Technikern im Hintergrund rückfragen (was Zeit kostet) und durch falsche Antworten/Entscheidungen werden Verzögerungen in den Bearbeitungsprozess gebracht.


Genau das ist es eben. So mancher Fall kann von einem Profi in einem Aufwasch abgeschlossen werden.
Aktuell machen sie aber Fehler, sodass der Fall noch 5 weitere Male bearbeitet werden muss.
Canyon ist ein Paradebeispiel, wie durch schlampige Bearbeitung alles mehrfach gemacht werden muss und die Ressourcen dafür nicht ausreichen.
Sich einmal 10 Minuten mehr Zeit zu nehmen, spart am Ende viele Stunden Mehrarbeit.


----------



## Deleted 347960 (28. September 2019)

ma1208 schrieb:


> Absolut richtig. Wenn das denn wirklich exakt so alles passiert ist. Ich habe mir da angewöhnt kein abschließendes Urteil zu fällen, solange ich den Standpunkt der anderen Partei nicht kenne.


Als Urteil war mein Beitrag auch nicht gedacht, und natürlich müsste man auch die andere Seite kennen, um zu wissen, was wirklich passiert. Da aber hier nur eine Seite sich äußert, gehe ich halt mal davon aus, dass nicht nach Strich und Faden gelogen wurde, wobei ich eigentlich eher darauf abzielen wollte, wo bei einer solchen Geschichte das wirkliche Problem liegt, vorausgesetzt sie hat sich so zugetragen: Nicht in der Technik.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harryhallers (7. November 2019)

„Kein Bikepark, keine Sprünge!“


----------



## Arthur_Salzburg (7. Februar 2020)

Hallo, ich habe mir am 26. November 2013 das Grand Canyon CF SLX 9,9 in L gekauft. Vor zwei Wochen ist mir im Wiegetritt bei ca. 15% Steigung bergauf der Rahmen gebrochen; beiden Sitzstreben an der gleichen Stelle links und rechts auf gleicher Höhe wie beim TE, zusätzlich jedoch auch die Kettenstreben und die Strebe gegenüber, auf Höhe ca. des großen Kettenblattes, dazu ist auch noch das Gewinde der Steckachse hinten gebrochen. Es hat "knack" gemacht - und das Ding war kaputt. Ich habe mich per E-Mail an Canyon gewandt, natürlich im Wissen, dass die Garantie von 6 Jahren bereits abgelaufen war. Die Antwort von Canyon kam prompt am nächsten Tag, es sei kein Garantiefall mehr, man könne auch keinen günstigen Ersatzrahmen, zB Exceed, anbieten, da die Einbaumaße der Achsen unterschiedlich seien. Ich wollte nicht streiten, das Rad ohnehin heuer im Frühjahr tauschen und hab es beim Fachhändler meines Vertrauens als "abschreckendes Beispiel" ins Schaufenster hängen lassen ;-). Hab mir ein Merida Big Nine 7000 gekauft - funktioniert perfekt. Ich bin Canyon nicht böse, das Rad wurde 6 Jahre auch auf ruppigen Trails bewegt, die Antwortkultur von Canyon war in Ordnung - warum ich trotzdem hier schreibe ist nicht, dass ich die Meinung des TE per se teile, aber alle Besitzer des Grand Canyon CF SLX aus 2013 sollten mE ihre Bikes ganz genau auf mögliche Risse am Hinterbau kontrollieren, denn wenn der Rahmen bei entsprechender Geschwindigkeit, bei Gegenverkehr o.ä. bricht, besteht mit Sicherheit Lebensgefahr. Und auch das Merida werde ich mit und aus Sicherheit nach spätestens 6 Jahren ersetzen - Grüße aus Salzburg.


----------



## aufgehts (7. Februar 2020)

Eventuell  sogenannter
, Ermüdungsbruch,
Über Jahre heftig strapaziert....
Hab das an meinem Bionicon Alva 180 air auch gehabt.  Wurde auch ca 6 Jahre lang geprügelt...


----------



## terryx (7. Februar 2020)

Hi Arthur, danke für den Hinweis - ich behalte meins (Bj. 2012 - eines der ersten) auch im Auge, Carbon ist Carbon. Habe bis jetzt mit Canyon nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht (4 Bikes von denen).


----------



## Basti138 (7. Februar 2020)

Ich habe keine Schlechten Erfahrungen ohne Canyon gemacht


----------



## xxx_Funsurfer_ (7. Februar 2020)

Arthur_Salzburg schrieb:


> hab es beim Fachhändler meines Vertrauens als "abschreckendes Beispiel" ins Schaufenster hängen lassen ;-).


Geile Idee! ? ?


----------



## Basti138 (7. Februar 2020)

Ich würde den Rahmen noch mit Sand füllen


----------



## Deleted 347960 (8. Februar 2020)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Schlechten Erfahrungen ohne Canyon gemacht


Sehr hilfreicher Beitrag... Ich hingegen habe gute Erfahrungen mit Cube gemacht und kenne Leute, die Canyon fahren seit ca. 5 Jahren und damit eigentlich ganz zufrieden sind...


----------



## Deleted 347960 (8. Februar 2020)

Arthur_Salzburg schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe mir am 26. November 2013 das Grand Canyon CF SLX 9,9 in L gekauft. Vor zwei Wochen ist mir im Wiegetritt bei ca. 15% Steigung bergauf der Rahmen gebrochen; beiden Sitzstreben an der gleichen Stelle links und rechts auf gleicher Höhe wie beim TE, zusätzlich jedoch auch die Kettenstreben und die Strebe gegenüber, auf Höhe ca. des großen Kettenblattes, dazu ist auch noch das Gewinde der Steckachse hinten gebrochen. Es hat "knack" gemacht - und das Ding war kaputt. Ich habe mich per E-Mail an Canyon gewandt, natürlich im Wissen, dass die Garantie von 6 Jahren bereits abgelaufen war. Die Antwort von Canyon kam prompt am nächsten Tag, es sei kein Garantiefall mehr, man könne auch keinen günstigen Ersatzrahmen, zB Exceed, anbieten, da die Einbaumaße der Achsen unterschiedlich seien. Ich wollte nicht streiten, das Rad ohnehin heuer im Frühjahr tauschen und hab es beim Fachhändler meines Vertrauens als "abschreckendes Beispiel" ins Schaufenster hängen lassen ;-). Hab mir ein Merida Big Nine 7000 gekauft - funktioniert perfekt. Ich bin Canyon nicht böse, das Rad wurde 6 Jahre auch auf ruppigen Trails bewegt, die Antwortkultur von Canyon war in Ordnung - warum ich trotzdem hier schreibe ist nicht, dass ich die Meinung des TE per se teile, aber alle Besitzer des Grand Canyon CF SLX aus 2013 sollten mE ihre Bikes ganz genau auf mögliche Risse am Hinterbau kontrollieren, denn wenn der Rahmen bei entsprechender Geschwindigkeit, bei Gegenverkehr o.ä. bricht, besteht mit Sicherheit Lebensgefahr. Und auch das Merida werde ich mit und aus Sicherheit nach spätestens 6 Jahren ersetzen - Grüße aus Salzburg.


Hallo, leider bin ich kein Canyon Experte und weiß daher nicht genau, was das für ein Teil ist. Habe mit dieser Bezeichnung sowohl ein Rennrad als auch ein Fully gefunden... 
Wenn es ein Fully ist, wäre das nicht unbedingt eine gute Sache, sofern Du nicht 150 KG wiegst. Wenn es ein Hardtail ist, kann es vielleicht passieren, ist aber auch nicht unbedingt ein Beweis von hervorragender Qualität. Alle schimpfen gern über Cube, aber mein 2013er Elite, das ich seit September 2013 fahre hat noch keinerlei Schäden und auch keine Risse im Rahmen, obwohl ich 100 Kilo wiege und nicht gerade sanft damit umgehe. Ich fahre vorwiegend in den Alpen und auch wirklich harte Teile runter und bis vor ca. 2 Jahren alles auch mit diesem Hardtail. Dann habe ich mit Neugierdehalber ein Fully zusammen gebaut und fahre mit diesem jetzt eher die richtig harten Rüttelpisten. Ich würde Canyon fragen, was das soll, sofern Du das Bike nicht mehrfach an die Felsen geknallt hast...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (8. Februar 2020)

Zucchi schrieb:


> Hallo, leider bin ich kein Canyon Experte und weiß daher nicht genau, was das für ein Teil ist. Habe mit dieser Bezeichnung sowohl ein Rennrad als auch ein Fully gefunden...
> Wenn es ein Fully ist, wäre das nicht unbedingt eine gute Sache, sofern Du nicht 150 KG wiegst. Wenn es ein Hardtail ist, kann es vielleicht passieren, ist aber auch nicht unbedingt ein Beweis von hervorragender Qualität. Alle schimpfen gern über Cube, aber mein 2013er Elite, das ich seit September 2013 fahre hat noch keinerlei Schäden und auch keine Risse im Rahmen, obwohl ich 100 Kilo wiege und nicht gerade sanft damit umgehe. Ich fahre vorwiegend in den Alpen und auch wirklich harte Teile runter und bis vor ca. 2 Jahren alles auch mit diesem Hardtail. Dann habe ich mit Neugierdehalber ein Fully zusammen gebaut und fahre mit diesem jetzt eher die richtig harten Rüttelpisten. Ich würde Canyon fragen, was das soll, sofern Du das Bike nicht mehrfach an die Felsen geknallt hast...



Das Grand Canyon ist ein Carbon Hardtail.
Was soll man Canyon da fragen ? Was erwartest Du von denen ?


----------



## terryx (8. Februar 2020)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Schlechten Erfahrungen ohne Canyon gemacht


Dann ist doch für Dich alles gut - wozu also Deine Dauerempörung......?


----------



## Basti138 (8. Februar 2020)

Ich bin nicht dauerempört.
Ich hab auch nix gegen Canyon.
Hab nur keine Probleme ohne Canyon. Und überhaupt.


----------



## Deleted 347960 (8. Februar 2020)

filiale schrieb:


> Das Grand Canyon ist ein Carbon Hardtail.
> Was soll man Canyon da fragen ? Was erwartest Du von denen ?


Du kannst Ihnen gern mal das erzählen, was ich Dir erzählt habe. Und dass ich das Murks finde (nenn ruhig meinen Namen) wenn ein Bike nach 7 Jahren plötzlich mir nichts Dir nichts bricht.


----------



## filiale (8. Februar 2020)

Zucchi schrieb:


> Du kannst Ihnen gern mal das erzählen, was ich Dir erzählt habe. Und dass ich das Murks finde (nenn ruhig meinen Namen) wenn ein Bike nach 7 Jahren plötzlich mir nichts Dir nichts bricht.



Mir ging es mehr darum dass Canyon die Situation nicht ändern kann, ein paar Marketing Worte spricht und das wars. Die werden nie zugeben einen Konstruktionsfehler gemacht zu haben.


----------



## Deleted 347960 (8. Februar 2020)

filiale schrieb:


> Mir ging es mehr darum dass Canyon die Situation nicht ändern kann, ein paar Marketing Worte spricht und das wars. Die werden nie zugeben einen Konstruktionsfehler gemacht zu haben.


Ist vielleicht ein wenig anders gelagert, weil's bei mir ein Laufrad war und die Ersatzteile verfügbar. Mir sind jedenfalls die Zahnscheiben beim steil bergauf fahren nach ca. 3 Jahren einigermaßen intensiver Nutzung der Laufräder durchgeratscht und waren in ca. 1/10 Sekunde von in Ordnung nach total im Eimer mutiert. Ich war Gott sei Dank oben und so konnte ich runterrollen, in den Ort, wo ein Service des Laufradherstellers war. Ich dachte schon darüber nach, ob es noch Garantie wäre oder nicht und wie ich jetzt den Kaufbeleg irgendwie herkriege. Ging in den Service, und die haben mir das Ding anstandslos repariert, ohne auch nur nach Kaufdatum oder Beleg zu fragen. Das finde ich gut, denn sie haben verstanden, dass sie damit nicht nur verärgerte Kunden verhindern, sondern sogar Vertrauen schaffen im Sinne "bei uns darf sowas nicht vorkommen". Was Canyon da bei Dir bringt halte ich hingegen für ziemlich erbärmlich. Bei einem vernünftigen Carbonrahmen darf sowas nicht passieren. Du bist zu gütig. Ich hätte den Jungs was gepfiffen, unabhängig davon, ob ich damit was erreiche oder nicht. Natürlich immer mit der Einschränkung, dass Du keine 150 Kilo wiegst und nicht vor Deiner Auffahrt mit 60 km/h ein hochalpines Geröllfeld runtergerasselt bist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basti138 (8. Februar 2020)

Das war wie bei meinem Auto - ich war beim Tüv und von einer Sekunde auf die andere hatte ich nen Totalschaden.
Wie kann das sein?


----------



## Deleted 347960 (8. Februar 2020)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Das war wie bei meinem Auto - ich war beim Tüv und von einer Sekunde auf die andere hatte ich nen Totalschaden.
> Wie kann das sein?


Hmmm... Lass mich nachdenken... Du hattest plötzlich einen Baum im Weg?


----------



## Basti138 (8. Februar 2020)

Du musst auf den Link klicken, dann erkennst du den nicht ganz ernstgemeinten Sarkasmus


----------



## Deleted 347960 (8. Februar 2020)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Du musst auf den Link klicken, dann erkennst du den nicht ganz ernstgemeinten Sarkasmus


Ich habe verstanden, dass es Sarkasmus war und auch auf den Link geklickt, allerdings kam da nur eine BING Seite ohne Inhalt... Vielleicht war ich zu ungeduldig...


----------



## Hooodooor (30. September 2020)

Moin Leute, ich klinke mich mal ein, da ich ein ähnliches Problem habe. Ich habe mit meinem Carbon-Fully einen Nose-Break auf einem Kicker hingelegt, also in Fahrtrichtung frontal Krafteinwirkung auf die Vordergabel. Es hat sehr sehr ekelhaft geknackt. Gesehen hat man nix. Es ging auch alles super. Nun habe ich ein paar Trails später doch mal beschlossen, dass ich den Stuersatz aufmachen möchte und mir das ganze anschauen. Der Rahmen innen sieht nun für mein Laien-Auge gesplittert aus. Mein Gefühl sagt ab zum Profi damit. Wie seht ihr das?


----------

